# Question about my new (to me) 2012 Eos. Is it an Executive or a LUX?



## wcumming (Feb 23, 2020)

This must sound like a dumb question but I bought a used 2012 Eos Executive 2.0 TSi The badge on the trunk says Executive and that is how it was sold, but I am sorting it out and found some annomalies: 

1. It has 17" wheels and the tire placard says 17" tires
2. It is a 4-cylinder and has a 12V battery in the engine bay and does not appear to have two 6V batteries in the trunk
3. It has most of the premium upgrades but there is no backup camera
4. When i checked the VIN: WVWFW7AH0CV002487, it came back as a LUX.
5. Mfg date is Mar 2011. Could the spec for an Executive have been upgraded to 18" wheels w/backup camera after mine was built? Or did someone rebadge it?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

wcumming said:


> This must sound like a dumb question but I bought a used 2012 Eos Executive 2.0 TSi The badge on the trunk says Executive and that is how it was sold, but I am sorting it out and found some annomalies:
> 
> 1. It has 17" wheels and the tire placard says 17" tires
> 2. It is a 4-cylinder and has a 12V battery in the engine bay and does not appear to have two 6V batteries in the trunk
> ...


This is what the VIN decoder at work returns for your car:

<VinData xmlns="http://XXXXXXX
<ErrorCode>0</ErrorCode>
<ErrorMessage>Ok</ErrorMessage>
<Make>Volkswagen</Make>
<Model>Eos</Model>
<Year>2012</Year>
<BodyType>2 Door Convertible</BodyType>
<Transmission>6 Speed Automatic</Transmission>
<Wheeltype/>
<Line>Passenger Car</Line>
<Trim>Lux</Trim>
<EngineType>L4, 2.0L; DOHC 16V; Turbo</EngineType>
<VehClass>Small Car</VehClass>
<Restraint>Dual Air Bag</Restraint>
<Checkdigit>0</Checkdigit>
<Driveline>FWD</Driveline>
<Fueltype>Gasoline</Fueltype>
<Manufacturer>Volkswagen AG</Manufacturer>
<ProcTime>0</ProcTime>
</VinData>


----------



## CleverParasite (Feb 5, 2021)

Also, Executive models have faux wood trim on the interior, like center console storage area, dash trim…


----------



## MLB123 (Jan 19, 2021)

CleverParasite said:


> Also, Executive models have faux wood trim on the interior, like center console storage area, dash trim…


My 2013 is a Lux but still has the wood trim. It's the ash wood color. Both power and leather seats, power folding mirrors, everything that the executive has minus the back-up camera. Only warning system.


----------

